
Ask HN: What app or type of app am I looking for specifically? - gxs
I am having a hard time articulating what I am looking for, but it&#x27;s some combination of the following:<p>-Reminders every X minutes to take a break, stretch, look away from the monitor, etc.<p>-A way to log a thought - either during the break or during the period being timed<p>-A way to input what I did during the break, i.e., log events (took a walk, grabbed a soda, etc.)<p>-A way to get the data in something like CSV so I can slice and dice it<p>Can anyone recommend an app or app category to facilitate doing what I&#x27;m trying to do?<p>Will it require multiple apps, is this just not a thing?<p>At a high level it&#x27;s a daily journal, at a lower level it&#x27;s a pomodoro technique app with journaling capability?
======
kazishariar
Well if you're looking specifically for pomodoro journaling,
[https://pomotodo.com/intl/en/#apps](https://pomotodo.com/intl/en/#apps).
There's an app for that.

